# Best Stack for Recomp



## sgk55135 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would appreciate a little help from you guys. Let me start by telling a little about myself. I have been on TRT for the last two years running a 150 test cyp per week. I recently ran tren for the first time and saw a real nice body recomp. My last cycle was 500 test cyp per week (1/2 on Mon. & Thurs.) and 200 tren (1/2 on Tue & Fri) for 8 weeks. I started running winny during week 6 and ran 100 per day for 4 weeks. I really liked the results. That was 6 weeks ago. I am going for my check up for my TRT and will be doing a full blood workup before starting my next cycle.
My question is what would be a good stack to continue with the body recomp while trying to cut for summer? I am one of the fortunate ones who only had mild sides with tren so I am thinking about keeping that in my next cycle. Some items readily available for a run would be Anavar, Winstrol, Sustanon, Cut Stack 750, Tren, Test Cyp, T3, T4, Igf1 LR3, Dbol, Clen, Aromasin and Deca.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 28, 2012)

My favorite recomp cycle is Test prop, tren ace, and mast prop.  Run some Var for the last 4-5 wks.  Can always throw in some t3 and clen if you feel so inclined.  

Peptides are great to throw into a recomp as well.. IGF and a GHRP/GHRH combo would be a killer addition.


----------



## brundel (Feb 28, 2012)

Test prop 
Tren
Sd


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 29, 2012)

Can you guys clarify something for me. I am running test prop as part of my script.  I know that test prop has fast esters but is it that much difference from cyp in a cycle if I run it all the time?  Last cycle I increased my dose to 500 per week and I thought that worked fine.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 29, 2012)

The only difference is the ester.. and because prop is a lighter/shorter ester it's a little stronger mg for mg compared to cyp.  Also, some guys carry a lot more water on cyp and test e than they do on prop.


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 29, 2012)

what about sustanon you think that would work?  I have that onhand.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 29, 2012)

I personally don't like blends like sust.. I think they're just marketing ploys.  I prefer to use all my compounds seperate so I can adjust on the fly.  But I know a lot of guys that love sust. It's just not my thing.


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> My favorite recomp cycle is Test prop, tren ace, and mast prop. Run some Var for the last 4-5 wks. Can always throw in some t3 and clen if you feel so inclined.
> 
> Peptides are great to throw into a recomp as well.. IGF and a GHRP/GHRH combo would be a killer addition.


 
Can you tell me what doses you recommend with this run?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 29, 2012)

Give me a little more info on yourself. Age, years training, weight etc. I see you listed some of the compounds you have previously run.. but actually mg's per wk would be more helpfull. As well as how many previous cycles


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 29, 2012)

sgk55135 said:


> I would appreciate a little help from you guys. Let me start by telling a little about myself. I have been on TRT for the last two years running a 150 test cyp per week. I recently ran tren for the first time and saw a real nice body recomp. My last cycle was 500 test cyp per week (1/2 on Mon. & Thurs.) and 200 tren (1/2 on Tue & Fri) for 8 weeks. I started running winny during week 6 and ran 100 per day for 4 weeks. I really liked the results. That was 6 weeks ago. I am going for my check up for my TRT and will be doing a full blood workup before starting my next cycle.
> My question is what would be a good stack to continue with the body recomp while trying to cut for summer? I am one of the fortunate ones who only had mild sides with tren so I am thinking about keeping that in my next cycle. Some items readily available for a run would be Anavar, Winstrol, Sustanon, Cut Stack 750, Tren, Test Cyp, T3, T4, Igf1 LR3, Dbol, Clen, Aromasin and Deca.


 
I am 37 years old, been training for 2.5 years, weight is 197 and I am 5'4". I have only ran two cycles but have been on test for two years. The quantities above are mg's I ran in my last cycle.  The first cycle was just test cyp at 500mg per week and 40mg Anavar.  I have attached two pics...be kind!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 29, 2012)

500mg's of prop per wk, 350mg's of tren ace... and I wouldn't worry about using the mast prop, cuz until you hit single digit bf% you won't see the benefits.  And if you want you could throw in 50mgs of winny or var in for the last 4-5 wks.

A peptide combo of ghrp/ghrh can help increase your bodies natural HGH release, creating additional pulses of secretion throughout the day.  Plus it's a lot cheaper than exogenous hgh.  Feel free to PM if you want to get in to a peptide discussion, as it can be somewhat lenghty.


----------



## njc (Feb 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> My favorite recomp cycle is Test prop, tren ace, and mast prop. Run some Var for the last 4-5 wks. Can always throw in some t3 and clen if you feel so inclined.
> 
> Peptides are great to throw into a recomp as well.. IGF and a GHRP/GHRH combo would be a killer addition.


 
Money


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 1, 2012)

njc said:


> Money


 

Replace the Var with SD sounds even better, definitely more bang for your buck


----------



## sgk55135 (Mar 1, 2012)

digitalash said:


> replace the var with sd sounds even better, definitely more bang for your buck


 
sd?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 1, 2012)

superdrol


----------



## sgk55135 (Mar 1, 2012)

10-4


----------



## sgk55135 (Mar 21, 2012)

*1-13 Labpe-Ghrp-2, 100mcg – SubQ Morning Upon Wake, Post Workout,Pre Bed*_
*1-13 Labpe-Mod-Grf(1-29) 100mcg SubQ Morning Upon Wake, Post Workout, PreBed*
*3-13 GP Sustanon 750- 150mg/eod bump to 200mg/eod week 7 or 8*
*3-13 Tren Ace 100mg/eod*
*7-13 SD 50mg/ed*
*1-13 - Clen 120mcg 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off Protocol.( start around50-75mcg's for a few days and then slowly increase each day until you hit your120 mark)

Is this what you would recomend on the Superdrol?  Would it be ok to run IGF1-LR3 at the same time?*_


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 21, 2012)

HGH, or a GHRP/GHRH combo would be great. T3 and a stim like Clen, ECA, or albut would be great too if you aren't prone to sides. 50mg is a very high dose for superdrol. Mg for mg it's a very potent oral. 20-30 mg a more realistic dose, and I would start at 10 your first time and ramp up because sides with SD come fast and hard. IGF is dangerous, it can cause unpredictable changes in your blood sugar, and with tren throwing off cortisol your chances of going hypo from it are even higher. I have gone hypo from IGF and it's scary because you have no idea when it will happen.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 23, 2012)

Test, tren and GH.


----------



## BigBird (Mar 23, 2012)

I loved recomp of Test, Mast Prop, Tren Ace and Winstrol Depot.  Eventually ran out of Mast, Tren and Winstrol aftrer about 10 weeks and then ran Test and Primo for another ten weeks or so.  Nice body recomp.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 28, 2012)

brundel said:


> Test prop
> Tren
> Sd




came in to say this, add igf-1 lr3


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2012)

Test,Eq,tren, with halotestin for kicker and anavar and tbol at the end,with some GH...My last 3 cycles were with these compounds,just did use the halo last time though,hard on the liver,but strength out of this world!!!


----------



## AMA Rider (Aug 22, 2012)

Sgk - Looks like you made the most from that TRT dose - good job ( nohomo ) ! I like to keep it simple KISS. I'm having real good luck with just 500 test E, 600 EQ, 80 mg anavar, and t-4 . Make gains with as little gear as possible, so you have room to go up ? It's easy to get greedy to fast. Orals work best for me latter like week 8 to 12 ? Good luck man.


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 14, 2013)

Test, tren, mast.
Clen/t3
  HGH if you can afford/get it.


----------

